# sx-70 reflections part 2



## Jazz (Dec 27, 2006)

continued ...


----------



## terri (Dec 27, 2006)

This is just a fun series, through and through.   I like all of them!    :thumbup:


----------



## windrivermaiden (Dec 27, 2006)

How patient is your model! I have tried to shoot my dear darling daughter putting on her makup...No dice...Of course she is 16 and not interested in such initmate relationship with her own mother....

I love how each one is so different in color. It must be like Christmas every time...just like printing gum...so addictive. that rush of revelation of the new image.

Again...nice work.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 28, 2006)

<<< How patient is your model! >>>

True true.  She is patient and cooperative.  Not many people would let someone shoot their ablutions.  She is also a photographer, so she's very much into the concept of creating images.  

<<< ...not interested in such initmate relationship with her own mother.... >>>

I know very little about kids, but have always thought parents have instant photo ops whenever they want with their kids.  But ... maybe not after a certain age.

<<< ...just like printing gum...so addictive. that rush of revelation of the new image. >>>

Yes yes exactly.  Polaroids are like a box of chocolates, you never know ...
And they're fun because they're the opposite of studio portraits, for instance, where we're trying to get exactly the look we want from the brain to the paper.  With polaroids, however it comes out is fine.

Thanks Windy


----------

